# il est obtus (personne)



## nasti

Bonsoir 

Le contraire du _brillant _et _vif d'esprit_.

En parlant d'un homme, d'une femme peu intelligents, bornés, qui réfléchissent lentement et avec difficulté et ne captent pas tout ..., dirait-on dans le langage courant :

_ Il est *obtus*, elle est obtuse. _

_ Il est *bouché*, elle est bouchée._

ou

_ Il est* lourd*__, elle est lourde._​*?*


Merci !!!


----------



## Doc Justice

on dit les trois... pour nuancer

*Obtus* - n'est pas forcément bête, mais ne veut jamais changer d'avis, ou admettre qu'il a tort, quelles que soient les preuves du contraire.
*Bouché* - c'est à peu près pareil, avec une notion de "qui ne veut pas entendre". L'obtus contredit, le bouché est indifférent.
*Lourd* - clairement bête. Souvent associé à l'humour de la personne, ou à son sans-gêne. Admettra qu'il a tort, mais boudera pendant une semaine.


----------



## rolmich

Bonjour _nasti, 

Il y a aussi le balourd = Dépourvu de finesse, de tact. Souvent utilisé pour les gaffes.
Presque toujours utilisé au masculin (ce qui ne veut pas dire qu'aucune femme ne mérite le qualificatif).
Le sujet est légèrement différent, mais je tenais à attirer ton attention à cause de la proximité avec "lourd".
_


----------



## Aoyama

> *Obtus* - n'est pas forcément bête, mais ne veut jamais changer d'avis, ou admettre qu'il a tort, quelles que soient les preuves du contraire.


C'est une définition, qui se rapprocherait en fait de "borné" (déjà cité).
Mais "obtus", qui tire son sens de la géométrie (angle _obtus _plus ouvert que l'angle droit, donc moins perçant, moins "aigu") c'est d'abord un esprit qui n'est pas "pénétrant", qui manque de finesse.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Salut Nasti,



nasti said:


> Bonsoir
> 
> Le contraire du _brillant _et _vif d'esprit_.
> 
> En parlant d'un homme, d'une femme peu intelligents, bornés, qui réfléchissent lentement et avec difficulté et ne captent pas tout ...,  [...]


Correspondant à ta définition, je dis familièrement « t'es long(ue) à la comprenette ! »


----------



## tilt

Aoyama said:


> C'est une définition, qui se rapprocherait en fait de "borné" (déjà cité).
> Mais "obtus", qui tire son sens de la géométrie (angle _obtus _plus ouvert que l'angle droit, donc moins perçant, moins "aigu") c'est d'abord un esprit qui n'est pas "pénétrant", qui manque de finesse.


Exactement.
Et _vif_, cité par Nasti comme antonyme d'_obus_, est justement un synonyme possible de _aigu _quand on parle d'angles.



KaRiNe_Fr said:


> Correspondant à ta définition, je dis familièrement « t'es long(ue) à la comprenette ! »



Je le dis aussi, quand je veux rester poli et pas trop blessant. Dans le même registre : _long à la détente_ (terme issu des armes à feu).
Sinon, d'autres termes moins fleuris peuvent sortir.
Et on y retrouve le fameux _con _évoqué dans d'autres fils de Nasti, car c'est un mot qui recouvre un sens assez large.

Comme disait Coluche : "On ne doit pas dire _un aveugle _mais _un malvoyant_, _un sourd _mais _un malentendant_, _un con _mais _un malcomprenant_".


----------



## jprr

tilt said:


> ...
> Dans le même registre : _long à la détente_ (terme issu des armes à feu).
> ...


Bonjour,
Comme tout évolue, être long à la détente devient _avoir du mal à percuter_ ...
Enfin, tous ces gens là _n'ont pas inventé la poudre_


----------



## rolmich

Bonjour à tous,

J'utilise en alternance avec "lourd" le mot "pesant" :
_J'ai passé une journée avec lui.....qu'est-ce qu'il est pesant !
Ce qui évoque non seulement le défaut de la personne, mais aussi la manière dont nous ressentons ce défaut.
Mon Petit Larousse n'est pas d'accord avec moi, et dans le sens figuré, ne prévoit pas l'usage de cet adjectif pour les personnes.
Qu'en pensez-vous ?
_


----------



## Aoyama

_Obtus_ peut avoir le sens de "lourd" et donc de "pesant" pourquoi pas


> _ce qui_ _évoque non seulement le défaut de la personne, mais aussi la manière dont nous ressentons ce défaut_


mais probablement _obtus é_voque plutôt l'idée de quelqu'un de "fermé" (voir #2), ce qui d'ailleurs est paradoxal avec le sens premier (géométrique comme on l'a vu) d'obtus, dont "l'ouverture" est synonyme d'une faculté moindre de perception (et ... de percement).


----------



## Nicomon

KaRiNe_Fr said:


> Correspondant à ta définition, je dis familièrement « t'es long(ue) à la comprenette ! »


 Salut Karine   Hi, hi, ça ressemble à la variante québécoise - et peut-être belge aussi, si Antidote ne nous induit pas en erreur - qui m'est venue spontanément : 
*t'es dur(e) de comprenure  *

*[Québec] [Belgique] *[Familier] être dur de comprenure : être lent d’esprit ou entêté.

Je dis aussi :  t'es *pas* vite. 

*Vite* = Intelligent (emploi québécois et familier) — à l’esprit vif, agile, alerte, brillant, éveillé, intelligent, rapide, vif.



jprr said:


> Enfin, tous ces gens là _n'ont pas inventé la poudre_


 ... ni le fil à couper le beurre, ni les boutons à 4 trous (la deuxième expression est une variante québécoise) 

Cependant dans mon vocabulaire, les gens _bornés/bouchés _ne sont pas forcément _durs de comprenure / lents à la détente /pas vites _.  Ils n'ont pas l'esprit ouvert, sont intransigeants / intolérants... mais je n'associe pas du tout ces mots à  _manque de vivacité d'esprit_  ou antonymes de _vif d'esprit/brillant _.

Lourd, en ce sens, n'est pas courant chez nous et je n'aurais pas compris hors contexte, mais me semble convenir, selon ce sens (parmi plusieurs autres) du mot.

- Qui est lent à réagir, qui manque de vivacité intellectuelle. Esprit lourd. Jeune homme un peu lourd.


----------



## Aoyama

> t'es *pas* vite.


Intéressant dans l'usage de "vite" comme _adjectif_ (ce qu'un prof de français comme moi s'applique à interdire, l'expression "c'est vite" étant courante pour un apprenant étranger).
"Comprenure" aussi, influencé peut-être par l'anglais "tenure" ...

Chapitre inventions, je préfère : "t'as pas inventé le fil à circoncire", variante ethnique ...


----------



## Nicomon

Aoyama said:


> Intéressant dans l'usage de "vite" comme _article_...
> "Comprenure" aussi, influencé peut-être par l'anglais "tenure" ...


Je n'ai pas compris.  Pourquoi « article »?  Dans cette expression québécoise, _vite_ est utilisé comme adjectif, équivalent à  "vif d'esprit".  Je remets la citation :


> Vite = Intelligent (emploi québécois et familier) — à l’esprit vif, agile, alerte, brillant, éveillé, intelligent, rapide, vif.


  Donc : _t'es pas vite = tu n'es pas très éveillé/un peu lent à comprendre. _

Et si « _comprenure_ » se dit aussi en Belgique - à en croire Antidote et ce *dictionnaire de belgicismes * 
Ce qui semble se confirmer par le 2e post - écrit par un Bruxellois - sur *cette page* ... je serais étonnée qu'il ait été influencé par l'anglais. 

Et si c'était le cas, pourquoi "tenure", qui - à ce que je sache - a un tout autre sens?  

Cela dit... j'ai mis les expressions pour ceux et celles qui aiment les régionalismes. Je n'oblige personne à les dire.


----------



## Aoyama

> Pourquoi « article »?


Mon doigt a fourché, c'est évidemment "adjectif" ...
Pour "comprenure", qui n'existe (à ma connaissance) ni en France ni en Belgique -mais se discute apparemment- (on en reste à "comprenette" ou peut-être aussi "comprenante") c'est juste parce que la terminaison est inhabituelle pour "comprendre" en France et _à côté ..._ On cherche une analogie.

En fait les Belges disent par exemple "il/elle est dur(e) de comprenure",c'est plutôt simplement une rime avec "dur".


----------



## Nicomon

Je reviens une dernière fois sur _vite_.  Je crois que l'usage québécois du mot comme adjectif est une « extension de sens » de cette *définition A du TLFI*, :


> I. − *Adjectif*
> A. − 1. [En parlant d'une pers. ou de ce qui physiquement ou psychologiquement la caractérise en particulier] Rapide, qui se déplace ou agit avec célérité.



Et non, _comprenure_ - qu'on fait aussi rimer avec « dur » au Québec n'est pas dans cette liste de mots finissant en "*n*ure"
ni celle-ci, des mots se terminant par ure.  Moi, je l'ajouterais bien.


----------



## Oh là là

à titre d’information, en russe l’antonyme de *vif d’esprit* dans le langage parlé est «un *frein* » (« il ne  l’a pas compris ? hein, c’est un frein ! », « Tu freines, hein ? » ).  C’est curieux s’il y a un équivalent en français.


----------



## tilt

Oh là là said:


> à titre d’information, en russe l’antonyme de *vif d’esprit* dans le langage parlé est «un *frein* » (« il ne  l’a pas compris ? hein, c’est un frein ! », « Tu freines, hein ? » ).  C’est curieux s’il y a un équivalent en français.


Je ne vois pas d'équivalent français mais en France, nous avons une boutade courante pour exprimer la même chose : _tu comprends vite mais il faut t'expliquer longtemps !_


----------



## Nicomon

tilt said:


> Je ne vois pas d'équivalent français mais en France, nous avons une boutade courante pour exprimer la même chose : _tu comprends vite mais il faut t'expliquer longtemps !_



Et celle-là est internationale, je crois. Je le dis aussi.


----------



## nasti

Bonjour 




tilt said:


> Je ne vois pas d'équivalent français mais en France, nous avons une boutade courante pour exprimer la même chose : _tu comprends vite mais il faut t'expliquer longtemps !_



On le dit chez nous aussi mais ça peut être un calque ...

Merci beaucoup pour vos réponses que j'ai lues avec un grand intérêt. Après une réflexion ... je pense qu'_obtus_ n'est pas un bon mot pour mon "contexte" (que je vois maintenant mieux).

Donc, il s'agit du langage courant. Et le terme n'est pas neutre ni gentil mais il est blessant sans pour autant être vulgaire ou très familier.

La signification de l_'obtus _est ... ambiguë et ... j'ai l'impression que ce n'est pas un adjectif de tous les jours !

Je pense qu'on pourrait dire simplement : _con_ ou _bête_. (à la fin, on revient toujours aux mêmes mots  ).

Et ensuite, dans un dictionnaire de l'argot et du langage familier, j'ai trouvé aussi :

_cloche_; _couillon_ (vulgaire, populaire);_ tarte;_ _niaiseux_ (au Québec  ).
et ... _tu es long à la détente_ cité déjà (traduit aussi comme : avare, têtu, ne pas se dépêcher de payer),

par contre tous ces termes dans le Petit Robert ont une signification un peu différente que celle qui est présentée dans le dico de l'argot.

Pour donner un exemple de la situation où on utiliserait le mot que je cherche :_- Tu sais pour Anna, le prof de maths m'a demandé de lui expliquer comment on résolvait une équation .... et je ne veux pas dire du mal d'elle mais ... elle est "un peu" *cloche*, on a passé 3 heures et elle n'a rien compris._​Ca vous paraît correct dans ce sens-là ?_ être cloche, tarte_ ?

Merci pour la patience ... !


----------



## Chris' Spokesperson

Pour rigoler un peu je dirait _"...mais elle n'est pas trop...aigue, si tu me suis, on a passé..." _dans ce contexte-là, surtout parce qu'il s'agit des maths.  Dans un tel contexte le petit jeu de mots serait clairement sous-entendu, à mon avis.


----------



## itka

Mes préférences :
_Tu sais pour Anna, le prof de maths m'a demandé de lui expliquer comment on résolvait une équation .... et je ne veux pas dire du mal d'elle mais ... elle est "un peu" *tarte / bouchée / dure à la détente,* on a passé 3 heures et elle n'a rien compris._


----------



## Nicomon

Salut,

Je pense comme itka que _*tarte / bouchée *_- qui seraient compris des deux côtés de l'Atlantique - conviennent très bien dans ce dernier contexte de la fille qui (ne) comprend pas vite les pblèmes de maths. 

Il me vient aussi : _*cruche*_ 

Mais _*dure à la détente *_serait définitivement au Québec - comme je l'ai déjà dit -_*dure de comprenure*_.

Il y a aussi le très coloré: _elle est un peu/pas mal *sans-génie*_ 

Se dit surtout dans le sens de « stupide », dans un contexte comme la phrase qui suit :
(la personne a un manteau bien chaud, mais pas de bonnet/chapeau sur la tête)


> Dans notre pays de 30 degrés sous zéro, faut être pas mal sans génie pour sortir avec le corps au chaud et la tête au congélateur.


----------

